# Klipsch Quintet SL speaker stands



## Mark Walters

Anybody have any recommendations for stands for both front & back of the Klipsch Quintet SL? Particularly the front speakers that look like the center speaker. They weigh a little over 6lbs each. I've done a bunch of searches but still don't have a clear idea. 


M


----------



## spartanstew

You can't wall mount?


----------



## Mark Walters

spartanstew said:


> You can't wall mount?


No, gotta get stands. Any suggestions?


----------



## spartanstew

Don't know of any off-hand, but you could try standsandmounts.com


----------



## Richard King

You might look over these stands and see if one will work for you: http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/speaker-foundations/


----------

